# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUPS de Aquarios > Dirio do Meu Aqurio >  Reef Joo Castelo

## Joo Castelo

Boa tarde,

Aps um ano de vida do meu aquario, acho a altura certa para fazer a sua apresentao.



Equipamento

Aqurio        - 100 x 45 x 53 ( 240 L )
Circulao     2 Power Head AP 2500 ( 2.000 L /H cada )
Iluminao     Calha  com 1 HQI  150 w + 2 T5 + 4 PC  x 18 w
Escumador     Deltec  MCE 600
Termostato  ( 1 )  300 W
Arrefecimento - 2 ventoinhas ligadas a temporizadores
Repositor automtico de gua ( 5 lt`s em 1 h e   ) em que adiciono Kalkwasser

No tem sump

Substrato

30 kg de   RV 
Areia viva  ( 1,5 cm )

Habitantes 

Corais 


Sabbela sp ( 1 )
Lobophyton sp ( 1 )
Sarcophyton ( 1 )
Sarcophyton sp.( 1 )
Actinodiscus  ( vrios )
Xnias brancas ( vrios ps )
Xnias castanhas ( vrios ps )
Paciklavularia 
Goniopora  ( 1 )
Zoanthus Mantoni 
Hydnophora Exesa Verde Fluorescente  Frag 
Montipora - Frag
Acropora sp - Frag




Peixes


Crysptera taupou 
Istigobius Decoratus
 Centropyge Tibicin 
Amphiprion Melanopus 
Zebrasoma Veliferum

Equipa de Limpeza


Ophiothriy Fragilis ( 1 ) 
Turbos ( 4 ) 
Eremitas ( 15)
Nassrios ( 4 )
Strombus alatus ( 1 )
Lismata amboinensis( 2 )

Agradeo as vossas sugestes 

Um abrao,

JC

----------


## Paulo Loureno

Boas, Joo
Coloca a umas fotos.
Abrao,
Paulo

----------


## Rui Pereira

Ol Joo,
Quanto ao areo no ser pouco?
Fotos? :Coradoeolhos:  
Cumprimentos,

----------


## Joo Castelo

> Ol Joo,
> Quanto ao areo no ser pouco?
> Fotos? 
> Cumprimentos,


Ol Rui,

Talvez sim, talvez no.

Existem vrias estratgias e admito que relativamente ao substrato no tive estratgia. Como o aqua est no bom caminho no vou alterar para j.

Um abrao,

JC

----------


## Antnio Frazo

Ol Rui Pereira, no penso que seja pouco..
Como o Joao disse so estratgias, ou DSB com 9 cm para cima ou ento uma fina camada com 2 cm no mais.. entre este espao apenas se vo acumular detritos e vai ter efeito contrrio a uma DSB!
Fico  espera das fotos, o teu naso  de facto muito bonito!

----------


## Joo Castelo

Boa noite ,

O homem evolui.

H meses tinha vergonha do meu aquario.

H dias tinha vergonha de todos conseguirem colocar fotos e eu no.

Hoje, tenho vergonha de tirar fotos to mal e ter os vidros do aqua to sujos. :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Mesmo assim, quero compartilhar com todos vs , aquilo , que com a vossa ajuda,  consegui construir. 

Julgo j ter passado a parte mais dificil , ou seja, o no saber absolutamente nada e fazer as maior alarvidades que se pode fazer. Naturalmente que continuarei a errar, mas , hoje, j sei que no estou szinho.

Quero agradecer a todos vs a v/ preciosa ajuda.

Quero tambm , por justia, deixar um grande obrigado ao grande Paulo Lopes da reefdiscus.

Bem , aqui vo umas miseraveis fotos mas que d para ter uma ideia do que .

vamos ver a evoluo.

Um abrao,

JC

----------


## Paulo Loureno

Boas,
Asneiras, todos fizemos. Asneiras, todos fazemos.  com as asneiras que se aprende. O teu aqurio  uma prova disso. 
Parabns. Gostei deveras.
Abrao,
Paulo

----------


## Rodolfo Pais

Tambem gostei bastante... Tb sou novo nisto mas continua que vais no bom caminho....!!!   :Pracima:

----------


## Joo Castelo

Actualizao















Esta  a reles da donzela que no consigo apanhar.



Agradeo sugestes.

Um abrao,

JC

----------


## Joo Castelo

Actualizao de fotos








A ltima aquisio. -  Melichthys Vidua - Pinktail Triggerfish












Cumprimentos,

JC

----------


## Paulo Serrano

Boas Joo
O aqua esta 5 estrelas como o Nazo.
Acho que podias tentar esconder um pouco mais as bombas mas est muito bom.
Um abrao

----------


## Joo Castelo

Ol Paulo,

Tens razo s que existe um problema. No te esqueas que o aqua tem de profundidade 45 cms . Como  possivel esconder as bombas sem ser um amontoar de pedras ?

Por outro lado no as queria retirar do sitio onde esto pois esto a fazer uma excelente circulao.

Sugestoes so bem vindas pelo que agradeo,

JC

----------


## Luis Carrilho

la Joo,
s uma pergunta,tens a certeza que esse Triggerfish  reef safe???
 que cheguei a ter um Balistapus Undulatos,este:
e o raio do bicho ra das coisas mais ms que j vi,no ficava literalmente nada no sitio no aqua :Whistle:  ,tive que o devolver  procedencia e se bem que esse  bastante mais pacifico,a familia no deixa de ser a mesma. :SbPoiss:  
grande abrao.

----------


## Joo Castelo

Ol Luis,

De facto o Balistapus Undulatos no  reef.

Que eu saiba o melichthys Vidua  o nico triggerfish reef.

Est c h cerca de quinze dias com a adaptao normal ( alguns problemas de inicio por stress ) mas de resto perfeitamente compativel com todos os outros seres.

Segundo disse o Joo Monteiro  uma espcia que cresce depressa. Isso no sabia. Vamos ver.

Mas  tranquilo e eu como fao caa submarina e apanho com frequencia peixes- porcos, revejo-me de alguma forma neste triggerfish.

Um abrao,

JC

----------


## Joo Castelo

Luis , 

No posso deixar de relatar este pequeno pormenor que por coincidencia aconteceu mesmo agora e pela primeira vez.

Quando acebei de escrever o anterior comentrio fui beber gua e dar comida  peixarada.

Coloquei na mo flocos , coloquei dois dedos dentro de gua e no  que o peixe porco me veio tirar a comida da mo?

Gostei.

Desculpa o meu desabafo mas achei apropriado ao assunto.

JC

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Ol Luis,
> 
> De facto o Balistapus Undulatos no  reef.
> 
> Que eu saiba o melichthys Vidua  o nico triggerfish reef.
> 
> Est c h cerca de quinze dias com a adaptao normal ( alguns problemas de inicio por stress ) mas de resto perfeitamente compativel com todos os outros seres.
> 
> Segundo disse o Joo Monteiro  uma espcia que cresce depressa. Isso no sabia. Vamos ver.
> ...


Boas Joo,sim eu sei que o undulatus no  reef safe :yb668:  ,mas o meu aqua no ra reef e sim comunitario e apesar do peixe ser lindo foi-me incomportavel t-lo,foi das maiores asneiras que fiz,ainda pra mais o peixe tinha  volta de 25cm e ra lindo,s que mau como as cobras. :Prabaixo:   :Prabaixo:  
quando  pensei em montar o meu reef(que est em fase de muuuiiito lenta montagem)pensei logo que ra uma pena no poder ter algum peixe da familia dos balistas,mas se realmente h a possibilidade do Vidua,pra mim so boas noticias,em principio em 2007 vai estr um cubo de 550lt aqui perto  espera de um. :yb624:   :yb624:  
grande abrao Joo.

----------


## Joo Castelo

Luis,

Olha isto

http://translate.google.com/translat...language_tools

JC

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Luis , 
> 
> No posso deixar de relatar este pequeno pormenor que por coincidencia aconteceu mesmo agora e pela primeira vez.
> 
> Quando acebei de escrever o anterior comentrio fui beber gua e dar comida  peixarada.
> 
> Coloquei na mo flocos , coloquei dois dedos dentro de gua e no  que o peixe porco me veio tirar a comida da mo?
> 
> Gostei.
> ...


cuidado com os dedos,esse tipo de peixes como deves saber,tem os dentes muito afiados e s vezes mesmo sem querer... :yb665:  
e tanbem tinha a mania de dr de comer  minha piranha adulta a segurar o pedao de carne...erro doloroso e lio aprendida. :Prabaixo:   :Prabaixo:   :Prabaixo:

----------


## Joo Castelo

Mais duas fotos embora de baixa qualidade.

----------


## Antnio Paes

Ol,

Esse aqurio promete... um maior um dia destes  :Smile: , j est a ficar cheio.
Esses corais transpiram sade, parabns. H a uns que j iam ao corte.

Antnio

----------


## Joo Castelo

Ol Antonio,

Este sarco que est do lado esquerdo da foto embora no d para perceber  muito bem est mesmo grande.

Como algum recentemente fez, qualquer dia l vai tesourada.

Mas, a verdade  que ........... No tenho coragem.

Est to lindo.

Um abrao,

JC

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Concordo com o Antnio, o aqua esta amadurecendo muito bem  :Palmas:  




> pensei logo que ra uma pena no poder ter algum peixe da familia dos balistas


Eu tenho um Xanthichthys auromarginatus e tem-se portado muito bem com invertebrados, eu recomendo o Genus Xanthichthys mas deve ser o ultimo peixe.


http://www.reefkeeping.com/issues/20...hcs3/index.php

----------


## Joo Castelo

Ol Roberto  :Ol:  ,

J tinha saudades de falarmos um pouco.

O artigo que colocas-te  muito interessante. J aprendi umas coisas novas. Guardei para reler mais tarde com mais ateno.

O Xanthichthys auromarginatus  um peixe lindo, lindo. No sabia  a sua compatibilidade com o reef.

O  Genus Xanthichthys no conhecia.

O meu Melichthys vidua foi o ultimo peixe que coloquei para " trancar " as entradas e at hoje no fez o minimo de estragos, nem chateia o Istigobius Decoratus que l vai passando os dias a tirar areia de uns sitios e metendo noutros.

Um abrao 

JC

----------


## Joo Castelo

Nenhuma alterao foi feita recentemente mas queria compartilhar convosco estas minhas ultimas fotos.

Aspecto geral. Nada fiz de especial. Tentei foi enconder um pouco mais as bombas de circulao porque de facto estavam muito expostas.Ainda no consegui fazer melhor mas esto ligeiramente mais disfaradas.
O Sarcopython est comigo h quase dois anos . Qualquer dia no cabe dentro do aqurio.



O meu Lobopython que est comigo h quase dois anos.



O meu amigo Porco, o dono do aqurio.No chateia ningum mas tambm no d abbias.



O melanopus que no larga a goniopora, goniopora essa que tem 8 meses. disseram-me durar 6 meses no mximo. No lhe dou qualquer tipo de alimentao.





Esta goniopora est com umas cores lindissimas. Tenho-a h 2 meses.No lhe dou qualquer tipo de alimentao.



Agradeo vossas sugestes/criticas.

Um abrao,

JC

----------


## Aderito Pereira

Est bonito, simples mas bonito.  Parabns!

Eu tambm tenho uma goniopora h perto de 2 anos e continua com bom aspecto.

Parece que esse escumador finalmente "sossegou"  !! :Whistle:

----------


## João Castelo

Olá Adérito,  :yb677:  , o salvador do meu sono.Agora já consigo dormir sem o barulho do escumador. Passei a vida a mudar as borrachas de fora mas nunca me lembrei de mudar as de dentro.estive quase a mandá-lo pela janela mas agora escuma bem e já nem o consigo ouvir. :yb665:   :yb665:  .

Relativamente às gonioporas queria colocar no forum uma questão.

Tenho duas gonioporas.

A primeira que está comigo há 9 meses



A segunda que está comigo há 3 meses 



Relativamente à segunda acho que ontem fiz asneira e arranjei um problema.

Fui logo pela manhã ao cabo raso e como estava com pressa fiz uma tpa a correr.

Assim, a agua do aqua estava a 26.5 º e ao mudar 15% de agua ( 35 litros ) a agua baixou repentinamente para 24.8º

Todo o aqua está impecável , o meu sarco gigante ficou todo cheio de pólipos e a transbordar saúde mas a goniopora deixou de abrir numa parte do esqueleto. Como ainda só passou um dia vou aguardar mas não estou a gostar.Poderá ter apanhado alguma doença.

Coloco foto embora tirada em periodo nocturno, logo com o coral semi-fechado, mas dá para ver a que me refiro.



É normal este tipo de reacção nas gonioporas?

Um abraço,

JC

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Ja passa alguns anos desde que mantenho Goniopora mas de que me lembro isto acontece quando nao esta feliz, mas costuma passar.

----------


## João Castelo

:Olá:  olá Roberto,

Deus queira que sim. Vou aguardar mas gosto bastante deste coral e não gostaria de o perder.

Um abraço e obrigado,

JC

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Há que aguardar um pouco. Que comida usas no aquário? Adicionas Ferro?
Cump.
Rui

----------


## João Castelo

> Há que aguardar um pouco. Que comida usas no aquário? Adicionas Ferro?
> Cump.
> Rui


Rui, obrigado.

Não adiciono ferro e nunca adicionei comida ou aditivos especificos para corais . É conveniente a sua utilização ?

Faço tpa´s quinzenalmente com agua do mar e utilizo como alimentação, flocus, granulado e congelados ( Artemia, Krill pacifica, camarão,mexilhão).

Cumpts,

JC

----------


## João Castelo

Boa noite,

Acenderam as luzes há duas horas e reparei que na parte " afectada " os polipos teimam em não sair e o esqueleto está revestido com um muco acastanhado tipo teia de aranha mas mais espesso.

A ver vamos.

JC

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Boa noite,
> 
> Acenderam as luzes há duas horas e reparei que na parte " afectada " os polipos teimam em não sair e o esqueleto está revestido com um muco acastanhado tipo teia de aranha mas mais espesso.
> 
> A ver vamos.
> 
> JC


Humm isto nao e boa noticia ! Pode ser uma infecao de bactéria, tens solucao de lugols ? Um banho de iodo seria boa ideia na minha opiniao para que esta possivel infecao nao se espalhe.

----------


## João Castelo

Roberto,

Tenho Reef Dip da Seachem - desinfectante para coral.`
Contem Iodo e diz que é eficaz contra bacterias . 

Dá para arriscar e é conveniente ?

JC

----------


## João Castelo

Bem,

como me pareceu acertada a dica do Roberto já lhe dei um banho de 10 mts de iodo.

Ao retirar reparei que a parte afectada já é composta por tecido morto.

Vamos ver se alastra ou não.

Poderá ter sido a mudança brusca de temperatura?

Não vejo muitas outras razoes para um comportamento tão repentino pois ainda no dia anterior estava lindo.

O restante aqua está normal, sem mais baixas.

JC

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Joao como esta a Goniopora, reagiu bem ao tratamento? Como fizeste o banho na solucao de iodo, sera que usaste a agua do aqua e quantas gotas ?

----------


## João Castelo

Roberto  :Olá:  ,

Coloquei 5 lts de agua do aqua num recipiente e coloquei a quantidade do desinfectante com Iodo adequada. Coloquei a goniopora na solução durante 10 minutos.Isto antes de ontem à noite.Durante o dia de ontem o tecido morto manteve-se e a goniopora abriu um pouco mais nas paster não afectadas. Ainda é cedo para concluir se parou o alastramento ou não. Caso hoje à noite agrave a situação vou , de forma desesperada, dar outro banho com a solução.
Contudo, a goniopora parece-me debilitada.

Um grande abraço,

JC

----------


## João Castelo

Novidade :

- A goniopora acabou por não se conseguir recuperar. Diáriamente o muco tipo " teia de aranha " alastrava e ia tomando o lugar dos pólipos. Era um coral muito bonito e o aquário ficou mais pobre com a sua saida.

- Entrou uma acropora que à excepção de um pequeno frag que me foi oferecido ainda não tinha .

- O peixe porco saiu.Estava lindo e gordo mas começou a fazer das suas.Na quinta feira começou a ratar um sarco, na sexta feira continuou a sua profecia mas não completamente satisfeito começou a ratar outro sarco.
Associando isso ao facto de ele ser mal amado nesta casa, pois eu era o unico que o amava ,lembre-se que ele entrou em substituição do naso literatus, esse sim, amado por todas as mulheres nesta casa ( e estão em franca maioria), fui forçado a admitir a sua saida.Gostava bem dele e se fosse só por mim se calhar não tinha saido.

- Entrou um Zebrasoma Veliferum. O meu Centropyge Tibicen que durante o reinado do peixe porco nunca lhe foi dada a possibilidade em reinar, aproveitou esta saida para se impor como o rei do aquario. Não dá espaço ao zebrasoma e já lhe deu duas ratadas nas barbatanas.O zebrasoma anda pelos cantos e não consegue entar em nenhuma caverna.O stress é muito e ontem não comeu.Vamos ver o que vai acontecer. É normal este tipo de comportamentos entre estas especies? O zebrasoma não me parece um peixe muito resistente.

- A donzela voltou ao seu normal, live da " pressão " do peixe porco voltou a ser ela propria, ou seja, revoltear todo o areão.

Vamos ver se isto acalma.

Um abraço,

JC

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> É normal este tipo de comportamentos entre estas especies?


Realmente depende do tamanho, se a Zebrasoma Veliferum for do mesmo tamanho ou mais pequeno do que o Centropyge entao nao e incomum o peixe ja estabelecido sentir ameacado com a nova introducao e agir com agressividade, mas isso passa pois a Zebrasoma tem habilidade de defender-se.

----------


## Rui Damião

todos os corais estão muito bonitos e saudáveis o sarco deveria ir ao corte pois é mesmo enorme.
Um aqua simples e muito atractivo parabens

----------


## João Castelo

Ola Roberto    :Olá:     , Olá Rui    :Olá:     ,

O Zebrasoma Veliferum é de facto ligeiramente mais pequeno que o Centropyge. A coisa tende a acalmar, vamos aguardar.

Qualquer dia o sarco vai mesmo à faca, já faltou mais.

Um abraço e obrigado pelos vossos comentários.

JC

----------


## João M Monteiro

Olá João,

Olha que o Z. veliferum também é dos "big boys". Em liberdade aproxima-se dos 40 cms...

p.s.: eu sei que sou sempre o chato que te lembra estas coisas, mas acredita que é com bons intentos.

----------


## João Castelo

> p.s.: eu sei que sou sempre o chato que te lembra estas coisas, mas acredita que é com bons intentos.


 :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Não João, nada disso. :yb624:   :yb624:  

Eu entendo perfeitamente as coisas e sei que as intenções são as de esclarecer.

Mas o que hei-de fazer.O minha donzela não me permite peixes pequenos pois dá cabo deles.

Para já vou ver é se consigo aguentar a saude do zebrasoma face ao comportamento do centropyge.

Um grande abraço e obrigado pelas tuas opiniões.

Acredita que olhando para elas tenho aprendido muita coisa.

JC

----------


## João Castelo

Boa noite,

Queria convosco compartilhar o seguinte :

- Como é possivel que com 3 corais e uns pés de xénias fico com o aqua cheio.Bem sei que o aqua não é grande ( 100 cms ) mas já não cabe mais nada.

Um Lobophyton 
Um Sarcophyton 
Uma goniopora






















Um abraço,

JC

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Uma ideia: tentar desafogar um bocado o centro do aquário:



O lobophyton e o sarco talvez não se dêem mal. A montipora verde (ou aquela em prato é uma acrópora?) pode levar a rocha onde está atrás. E se desse pra colocar mais um coral... esses chromis azuis ficavam mais integrados se houvesse algo da cor deles por aí.

----------


## João Castelo

Olá Alfredo,

Estive a analisar a tua proposta e de facto admito que não está má.

Mas eu vou-te dizer um segredo.Sinceramente, até gosto da minha actual disposição. Em foto não se nota mas têem algum relevo, aquela pedra no meio faz uma " ponte " e depois tenho umas grutas. Isto tudo com poucas rochas. 

Detesto é as bombas à mostra.

Agora , os corais é que estão mesmo grandes e contra isso o unico remédio é cortá-los. Mas, não tenho coragem nem vontade. Também acabo por gostar deles assim.

Nota, o Sarcophyton mede 33 cms e o Lobophyton 24 cms.

Mas, Alfredo, obrigado pela tua ajuda.Fica registado e quem sabe um dia....

Um abraço,

JC

----------


## António Paes

O aquário é mto mais bonito ao vivo do que nas fotos. Esse sarco qualquer dia tem de ir à faca  :Smile:

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Belos Corais Joao e muitos parabens em manter com sucesso esta linda Goniopora ! :SbOk3:

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> O aquário é mto mais bonito ao vivo do que nas fotos. Esse sarco qualquer dia tem de ir à faca


Bem... o outro que lá está atrás, já foi....  :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   e está no meu aqua...a crescer brutalmente!! Obrigado João, pela* OFERTA*!   :Palmas:  

Enfim o teu aqua está a evoluir muito bem!!! Continua e conta comigo para te ajudar no que necessites!!!  :Wink:   :Palmas:

----------


## João Castelo

Obrigado pelos vossos elogios :SbSourire20:   :SbSourire20:  . Fico todo babado.

Roberto,

Relativamente à goniopora deve ser sorte pois nunca no meu aquario adicionei suplementos para corais ou alimentação especifica. Limito-me a fazer regulares tpa´s com água do mar e esforço-me sempre para o colocar nas horas seguintes à colecta, o que nem sempre é possivel.

Relativamente ao Sarco, Duarte, é mesmo assim. Ou não és tu que fomentas a troca de corais em prejuizo das vendas?

Fico satisfeito por se estar a dar bem no teu áqua.

António, quando o sarco for à faca fica prometido que o primeiro frag é teu.

Um abraço a todos.

JC

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Obrigado pelos vossos elogios  . Fico todo babado.
> ...
> Relativamente ao Sarco, Duarte, é mesmo assim. Ou não és tu que fomentas a troca de corais em prejuizo das vendas?


Sim, é de elogiar!!! E por isso bem podes ficar "babado" :Coradoeolhos:   :Vitoria:  

Em relação às vendas, acho que apesar de nem sempre ser possível trocar e excluíndo claramente essas excepções, as vendas devem ficar reservadas a quem tem o negócio da aquariofilia e paga os impostos e demais obrigações. Também sei que mesmo a troca, implica algum prejuízo para essas pessoas, mas apesar de tudo, na minha sincera opinião, estas trocas não são concorrência "desleal", não chegando sequer (a meu ver) a prejudicar o negócio. Em todo o caso, é também na minha opinão a forma mais salutar de estar no hobie!

Já agora, quando passas lá por casa, para levares o que te ofereci?

----------


## João Castelo

Boa noite,

Fotos mal tiradas  :SbSourire2:  mas actualizadas.

Não parece mas é um bocadinho grande.





Ultima aquisição - Compra ao José Alves



Goniopora 



Reparem no crescimento desta montipora desde 07/03/2007 ( data da anterior foto ) ..



Geral 






Um abraço,

JC

----------


## João Castelo



----------


## João Castelo

Ofiuro 



O meu peixe preferido

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

O aquario esta excelente João, particularmente o Sarco e a Montipora verde !
Na foto nota-se que a Goniopora nao esta com os polipos bem expandidos ou e apenas minha imaginacao ?

----------


## João Castelo

Olá amigo Roberto,

É com prazer que te revejo por aqui.

Bem, o sarco levou um valente corte mas recuperou impecávelmente . A montipora mudou de sitio há cerca de um mês mas continua a crescer muito bem.A goniopora está impecável. Como sabes estas gonioporas por vezes " incham " e voltam logo ao normal. A fotografia foi tirada precisamente numa altura em que se estava a reagir talvez ào fotos ou ao strees existente no aquário que as fotos originaram. Algumas fotos foram tiradas com flash. Neste preciso momento está toda esticada .

Um grande abraço,

JC

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas... Grande João!!!

Há muito não "postavas" aqui!! 

Esse é um Grande pequeno aquário, que gostaria de rever... Assim como gostaria que viesse visitar o meu, para que desses umas opiniões...  :yb665:  

Um grande abraço e até breve!!! :SbSourire:   :SbOk:

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

Ola a todos
Ola amigo João Castelo
O aquário esta muito bonito  5 estrelas mas acho que tens os corais muito grandes acho que estão a precisar de um corte principalmente essa montipora verde mas quando cortares lembra te
ca do teu amigo da Beira Baixa 
que os meus corais estão muito pequenos 

Albicastrense com muito orgulho   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## João Castelo

> Boas... Grande João!!!
> 
> Há muito não "postavas" aqui!! 
> 
> Esse é um Grande pequeno aquário, que gostaria de rever... Assim como gostaria que viesse visitar o meu, para que desses umas opiniões...  
> 
> Um grande abraço e até breve!!!


Este é um pequeno aquário que sem saber como lá vai sobrevivendo.
O teu convite a minha casa já foi dado com caracter vitalicio. Bem faladinho até se arranja jantar para mais dois .
Mas aceito também o teu convite, estou curioso em ver o teu novo projecto.
Fica para breve.

Um abraço amigo,

JC

----------


## João Castelo

> O aquário esta muito bonito  5 estrelas mas acho que tens os corais muito grandes acho que estão a precisar de um corte principalmente essa montipora verde mas quando cortares lembra te
> ca do teu amigo da Beira Baixa 
> que os meus corais estão muito pequenos


És um granda gozão.Mas fica registado. Estou a evitar mas a montipora verde qualquer dia vai ter que levar uma " chapada ".




> Albicastrense com muito orgulho


És lixado .  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  Não perdes nenhuma. :yb624:   :yb624:  

És de uma bela terra . Gentes boas.

Um abraço amigo,

JC

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Este é um pequeno aquário que sem saber como lá vai sobrevivendo.
> O teu convite a minha casa já foi dado com caracter vitalicio. Bem faladinho até se arranja jantar para mais dois .
> ...
> Um abraço amigo,
> 
> JC


Boas, João!!!

Sobrevivendo??? Estás em grande e falas em sobreviver!!! :yb624:  


O meu convite tb já foi formolado há algum tempo com esse caracter!!!

Jantar... e porque não 2 jantares?  :Coradoeolhos:   :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:  

Um abraço!

----------


## João Castelo

:yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:  

Aconteceu uma desgraça.

Hoje quando cheguei a casa estavam os peixes todos a morrer afogados.

Ainda tentei reanimar dois mas acabaram por morrer. :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:  

Os corais estão todos bons.

Há coisas que não se conseguem explicar . :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:  

Penso que seja um enguiço do Marcos Cavaleiro. Disse-me há dias que eu tinha demasiado água no aquário e fez umas rezas esquisitas. Parecia makumba.E dois dias depois morreram todos afogados. :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:  

Será que devo acreditar na makumba ou terá sido outra razão?

JC

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas Castelo
Pelos visto os peixes nao registiram ao meu tratamento, mas penso que a culpra nao foi do tratamento mas sim da doenca :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:  , a nossa importacao tb morreu? :SbRireLarme2:   :SbRireLarme2:   :SbRireLarme2:   :SbRireLarme2:  nem me digas coisas dessas que para proxima ate os corais se vao embora :SbSourire:   :SbSourire:

----------


## João Castelo

Eu vi. eu vi.  Eu vi os olhos que fizes-te aos meus peixinhos.  Até as membranas oculares se te arrebanharam :SbSourire2:  

A minha sorte é que eles sabiam todos nadar , senão, tinham morrido mesmo todos afogados.

A nossa importação está um espectáculo. Mas temos que mandar vir mais.

Eu fico à vontade com uns 6 ou 7.

Um abraço e vai pulir com sabão o vidro de acrilico que está todo riscado.

JC

----------


## José Alves

Bem, para a próxima utiliza 'agua benta' com sal  :yb624:   :yb624:  . Quem sabe, quebre o enguiço  :SbRequin2:  (macumba) do Marcos Cavaleiro. O único problema é a quantidade de 'beatas/os' que vão fazer fila junto do teu confessionário  :tutasla:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

> Bem, para a próxima utiliza 'agua benta' com sal   . Quem sabe, quebre o enguiço  (macumba) do Marcos Cavaleiro. O único problema é a quantidade de 'beatas/os' que vão fazer fila junto do teu confessionário


Boas Alves
Nao a problema.......bastra tazer a nota de 100 euros levam benzedura do castelo :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:

----------


## João Castelo

Pois é Zé, não foi coisa que não tivesse já pensado.Mas ao adicionar a água benta não ficarei com o aquário cheio de peixes anjo ? Não dizem que fazem mal aos corais? Esse é que é o cerne da questão.Talvez vá em breve confessar-me à tasc....digo, ao convento do minhoto.Ainda há uns dias vi uma anja que para avião só lhe faltavam as asas  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Epá, desculpa. Esta foi mesmo foleira mas não me consigo portar bem muito tempo. Já não aguentava mais. Estava aqui todo educadinho a escrever até já me estava a custar.

Marcos, como é ? queres comprar a minha medalha ? € 100.00. :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:  

JC

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

Ola amigo João Castelo 
A muito que não mostravas essa tua maravilha
não te esqueças que algum dia estarei por ai a bater te a porta 
essa maravilha montipora verde esta por demais  :tutasla:  
um grande abraço deste amigo 
Henrique de Jesus

Albicastrense com muito orgulho


Alfacinha com muito orgulho

----------


## José Alves

Mas agora fora de brincadeiras. Acho estranho os peixes do João Castelo terem problemas ao ponto de ser preciso reanimar?  :Admirado:  
Segundo me constou o João Castelo adoptou a técnica do Marcos Cavaleiro (não vá o enguiço, fazer das dele... :yb624: ) escreveu á tempos os peixe num curso de mergulho.. :yb677:   :yb663:   :yb665:

----------


## João Castelo

Henrique,

Tive que partir a Montipora. Estava grande de mais e já estava a tapar outros corais. Mas....prometido é devido. Quando andares por cá dá-se um lanho na bicha.

Estamos a pensar ir aí um dia visitar-te. Por mim, vou nessa.

Um grande abraço amigo,

JC

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

> Mas agora fora de brincadeiras. Acho estranho os peixes do João Castelo terem problemas ao ponto de ser preciso reanimar?  
> Segundo me constou o João Castelo adoptou a técnica do Marcos Cavaleiro (não vá o enguiço, fazer das dele...) escreveu á tempos os peixe num curso de mergulho..


Boas Jose
 Penso que o problema foi a importacao de peixes que nos os 2 fizemos, deviam vir com alguma lombriga manhosa nao sei :Admirado:   :Admirado:   :Admirado:

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

> Henrique,
> 
> Tive que partir a Montipora. Estava grande de mais e já estava a tapar outros corais. Mas....prometido é devido. Quando andares por cá dá-se um lanho na bicha.
> 
> Estamos a pensar ir aí um dia visitar-te. Por mim, vou nessa.
> 
> Um grande abraço amigo,
> 
> JC


Amigo João Castelo sempre que queiras a casa esta a tua disposição 
quando quiseres estas a vontade 
Se quiseres aproveitar vem os dias 7,8,9 de Agosto que será os dias que vou fazer as mudanças de aquario 
O João não sei se poderá cá vir estes dias  
mas eu estou de ferias 
e quero aproveitar para mudar o aqua 
muita falta me fazis ca para me ajudares a malhar 
uns tintos ou umas cervejolas  :SbBiere5: 
Ca te espero  
digo eu com os nervos :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:

----------


## João Castelo

Marcos,

A nossa importação é que restabeleceu o bom relacionamento connosco. Andava chateado, pois claro que andava chateado.
Tu também não ficavas chateado se te mandassem um polvo para dentro do aquário? Poxa , vi-me à rasca ( tradução - aflito ) para o tirar de lá. Virei as pedras todas.

Como é ? queres a medalha ou não ?  € 100.00 por ser para ti.

Zé,

Sabes bem o que tenho passado com estas aflições.Aproveito para te agradecer a paciencia que tens tido comigo mas o psicólogo diz que estou quase a conseguir distinguir a realidade da ficção.A tua saga está a chegar ao fim.Actualmente já não me babo.

bem hajas

JC

----------


## João Castelo

Henrique,

Eu por mim era capaz de ir dia 8, sábado.Tenho que falar com a minha mulher para ver se já existe algum compromisso. Tenho que falar com o João e mais dois amigos. 
Falamos em breve , ok?

Um abraço,

JC

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

> Henrique,
> 
> Eu por mim era capaz de ir dia 8, sábado.Tenho que falar com a minha mulher para ver se já existe algum compromisso. Tenho que falar com o João e mais dois amigos. 
> Falamos em breve , ok?
> 
> Um abraço,
> 
> JC


OK
amigo João seria um prazer vos receber 
fala la com o resto do pessoal  cá vos espero se for possível.

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

> Marcos,
> 
> A nossa importação é que restabeleceu o bom relacionamento connosco. Andava chateado, pois claro que andava chateado.
> Tu também não ficavas chateado se te mandassem um polvo para dentro do aquário? Poxa , vi-me à rasca ( tradução - aflito ) para o tirar de lá. Virei as pedras todas.
> 
> Como é ? queres a medalha ou não ?  € 100.00 por ser para ti.
> 
> Zé,
> 
> ...


Boas Joao
Estou haver que nao es pessoa de palavra..... :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:  te compremeteste a fazer crescer o polvo, para depois fazer-mos o  petisco..... depois vai na volta me tiras o polvo do aquario, so visto Castelo................

----------


## João Castelo

Ó Marcos,

Promessas, promessas, quer-se dizer....

Mandas-me o polvo para dentro do aquário e o que é que eu havia de fazer?

Zangar-me contigo não consigo . Tentei alimentar o animal até o apanhar.

Só que polvo desatinou e mandou-me abaixo as duas acroporas  :yb620:   :yb620:  , depois comeu o meu veliferum. Querias que lhe fizesse o que ? Que lhe desse de mamar ? apanhei o gajo pelas orelhas e amandei-o para baixo do autocarro sda carris que pára à minha porta. :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:  

Que se lixe a salada. Já não aguentava mais este animal.E tu é que devias pagar os meus estragos.

Bem, e a medalha, como é?  80.00 ?

JC

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

> Ó Marcos,
> 
> Promessas, promessas, quer-se dizer....
> 
> Mandas-me o polvo para dentro do aquário e o que é que eu havia de fazer?
> 
> Zangar-me contigo não consigo . Tentei alimentar o animal até o apanhar.
> 
> Só que polvo desatinou e mandou-me abaixo as duas acroporas   , depois comeu o meu veliferum. Querias que lhe fizesse o que ? Que lhe desse de mamar ? apanhei o gajo pelas orelhas e amandei-o para baixo do autocarro sda carris que pára à minha porta.    
> ...


Boas castelo
Medalhas dessas nem 80 centavos valem para mim, por isso...... :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## João Castelo

> Boas castelo
> Medalhas dessas nem 80 centavos valem para mim, por isso......


 :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

 :SbOk:

----------


## João Castelo

Tenho actualmente no meu aquário quatro peixes-veado e uma sargeta  :SbSourire:  

Estão comigo há uma semana perfeitamente adaptados e a comer de tudo o que lhe dou. Tenho também um outro peixe que não sei o nome mas é parecido com Yellow Coris.

Estive hoje a olhar para um peixe mais de tres minutos. Infelizmente não o consegui apanhar.

Sinceramente , não vi qualquer diferença entre este peixe e as salárias que vemos à venda nas lojas.

Questiono-me se não poderiamos utilizar mais peixes da nossa costa.



Na foto só consegui apanhar dois peixes - veado ( os riscados ) . Habitualmente andam sempre os quatro em cardume e são muito bonitos.



Um abraço,

JC

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

> Tenho actualmente no meu aquário quatro peixes-veado e uma sargeta  
> 
> Estão comigo há uma semana perfeitamente adaptados e a comer de tudo o que lhe dou. Tenho também um outro peixe que não sei o nome mas é parecido com Yellow Coris.
> 
> Estive hoje a olhar para um peixe mais de tres minutos. Infelizmente não o consegui apanhar.
> 
> Sinceramente , não vi qualquer diferença entre este peixe e as salárias que vemos à venda nas lojas.
> 
> Questiono-me se não poderiamos utilizar mais peixes da nossa costa.
> ...


Boas castelo
Vamos la ver se sabes contar bem os teus peixes :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   alguns que estao ai so estao de passagem mais nada :SbOk:   :SbOk:

----------


## João Castelo

> Boas castelo
> Vamos la ver se sabes contar bem os teus peixes     alguns que estao ai so estao de passagem mais nada


 :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

É verdade.Já sei que lá para o final do verão vão passear para outro lado :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620: 

Mas são lindos ou não ?  Um espectáculo.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Filipe Silva

Eh eh, muda de aqua!

Um maiorzinho...  :Coradoeolhos:  assim escusam de viajar mais...  :Admirado:  


Abs  :SbOk5:

----------


## João Castelo

Há uns dias ao tirar uma foto a um frag apanhei sem querer este intruja que habitualmente não se deixa fotografar. É um peixe que gosto muito e está comigo há 3 anos. Não chateia ninguém e tem uma caracteristica que é ser quase transparente .Quase não nada, desloca-se aos saltinhos e sobe apenas alguns centimetros.É interessante.


Goby Decoratus

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

Ola amigo João Castelo  :Olá:  
Vejo que também estas a investir no aquário
o peixe realmente e muito bonito
Então quando e que cá vens a Castelo Branco 
fazer um visita de medico :yb624:  
E também quando e que fazes um corte nessa bonita montipora verde 
ate fico doente só de olhar para ele  :yb665:  
esta muito bonito o teu aquário
Parabéns  :tutasla:

----------


## João Castelo

Como é Henrique? :Olá:  

Já fragmentei a montipora ( em bom tempo ) porque actualmente devido à ausencia por férias o kh e o mg baixaram muito e actualmente a montipora está um pouco descolorada.

Mas tenho dois frags à guarda de um amigo. Com muito gosto te ofereço um.Está prometido e é para cumprir.

Em relação a ir aí vou em qualquer altura. É só uma questão de combinarmos.
Vou falar para a semana com o Argentino. Esse Argentino é que saiu um granda tretas, mas vai ter que se redimir . :SbSourire2:  

Um abraço amigo,

JC

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Amigo João espero que as ferias tenham sido boas e que o aquario já tenha recuperado os parâmetros, e gostaria de dizer que podem contar com mais um quando vierem para esta zona.

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

Ola amigo João Castelo
Sempre que queiras  vir a Castelo Branco 
fazer essa tão esperada visita  estas a vontade pois cá te espero e só mandares um toque que arranja-se logo umas  :SbBiere5:   e uma bucha para 
passarmos aqui uma boa tarde 
Quanto ao Argentino não tenhas problemas amarra-o e trá-lo a força  :SbSourire:  
ou então diz que vens ver o Henrique  que ele vem logo a correr ou não. 
 :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Boas Joao

Esse aquario como ta ?

Ha novidades?

Fotos?

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

BOas Joao

E que tal? esse aquario?
COmo ta ele?

 :SbOk3:

----------


## João Castelo

Olá companheiro,

Uns meses depois é que li a tua mensagem  :yb665: 

Está impéc. Completamente alterado.Acho que a coisa está no bom caminho.

Um grande abraço para ti ,

JC

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Olá companheiro,
> 
> Uns meses depois é que li a tua mensagem 
> 
> Está impéc. Completamente alterado.Acho que a coisa está no bom caminho.
> 
> Um grande abraço para ti ,
> 
> JC


E fotitas não há? estamos no natal oferece umas fotos à malta.... :Coradoeolhos: 

 :Xmascheers:

----------


## João Castelo

> E fotitas não há? estamos no natal oferece umas fotos à malta....


Anthony,

Vou colocar em breve. 

Se ainda me lembrar como se faz ( hihihhii )

Um abraço

JC

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Anthony,
> 
> Vou colocar em breve. 
> 
> Se ainda me lembrar como se faz ( hihihhii )
> 
> Um abraço
> 
> JC


Sabes sim Joao  :Coradoeolhos:  se depois quiseres ajuda diz.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Anthony,
> 
> Vou colocar em breve. 
> 
> Se ainda me lembrar como se faz ( hihihhii )
> 
> Um abraço
> 
> JC


Olá Grande João

Bem aparecido sejas, fico contente por estares de volta, está na hora então de actualizares o teu setup, com upgrades se os houver e com fotos do teu sistema actualizado,

----------


## João Castelo

Olá Grande Paulo :SbSourire2: 

Obrigado pelas tuas simpáticas palavras .

Vou por a máquina a carregar e depois logo se vê. Andei desleixado, diminuindo as tpa´s , reactor de kalk avariado há 8 meses , cheguei a ter o ca a 220 , em outras alturas kh a 4, o fosfato até tenho vergonha em dizer os valores , mas.... não se passou nada  :HaEbouriffe: 

A bicheza sempre a divertir-se e não tive quaisquer mortes.

Tenho é um pouco de algas mas penso que se consegue eliminar com aumento do kh até 12 , melhoria da agua com aumento de tpa´s , redução de excessos , nomeadamente na alimentação dos bichos e juizo, muito juizo  :Whistle:  Acho que já estou a conseguir reduzi-la.

Vou ver se agora me empenho mais e vou falar com o Rui Alves para saber o custo de uma alteração à minha calha ( feita por ele ) e que passa por retirar pc´s e incluir mais uma hki. 

Fiz recentemente grandes alterações pois tirei o sarco e a montipora que já estavam exgeradamente grandes e inadequados ao tamanho do aquaário ( 100 cms ) , tirei também outros corais que por aqui andavam e fiquei com duas pedras do Zé, uma a dos zoanthus e outra que tinha a montipora verde tropa. 

Fiquei com o aquário mais vazio mas simultaneamente mais " aberto ".

Um grande abraço e até breve,

JC

----------


## João Castelo

Boas,

Andei por outras bandas durante uns tempos e regressei recentemente . Durante este periodo de tempo fui mantendo o aquário em modo de sobrevivencia, ou seja, não investi nada nele e ia fazendo umas Tpa´s de dois em dois meses. As lampadas chegaram a estar em uso 2 anos.

Há cerca de 2 meses refiz completamente o layout e tirei todos os corais que tinha há excepção de uma montipora . Em termos de peixes tirei todos à excepção de uma donzela que tenho quase desde o inicio e um flavescens que tem umas marcas de uma luta antiga com um scopas. 

Coloquei recentemente alguns frags e agora  é aguardar que crescam. Coloquei também alguns peixitos para trazerem alegria ao aquário. Como adoro anémonas, coloquei , para já, uma mini-carpet e espero adicionar outra lá mais para a frente. Já tive uma carpert lindissima mas assustava-me o que podia fazer aos peixes. Então, optei por esta alternativa mini.

Resumindo, estou a começar de novo mas com RV e substrato que tem 7 anos.

Coloquei 2 BLV 150 W de 10.000 k e 2 T5 ATI Blue Plus

O meu escumador é um Aqua C - EV 180. 

Não tenho reactor de kalk . Tinha um que foi feito pelo Marcos Cavaleiro há uns anos mas a bomba estragou-se e eu nunca a arranjei.

Tenho um Overflow feito pelo Marcos Cavaleiro e o José Alves ( feito há uns tempos, num projecto DIY , e que se tem mostrado super eficiente - nunca tive qualquer stress )

Raramente faço medições, só mesmo quando algo me chama a atenção.

Sei que tenho o PO4 alto e por isso faço teste mais ou menos mensalmente . Há dias tinha 1,00 ppm e responsabilizo como causa essencialmente o substrato embora o sistema tenha sido muito castigado com excessos de comidas e falta de trocas água.Não estou muito preocupado porque não tenho algas mas quero começa a aumentar a cor nos corais ( se bem que tenho muito poucos ).

Sempre tive substrato SB mas há uns tres anos adicionei um pouco mais de substrato e acho que fiz asneira. agora, o substrato tem areia de mais para Sb e areia a menos para qualquer outra coisa. Vou gradualmente retirar parte do substrato porque com cerca de 4/5 cms só serve mesmo para acumular lixo.

Não utilizo habitualmente resinas mas vou ter que usar anti fosfatos e Chemipure elite. 

Não adiciono quaiquer produtos à excepção de  Ca , Mg e bicarbonato de sódio. Eventualmente lugol, mas raramente. Com poucos moles não vejo grande interesse.

Bem... Vou colocar aqui umas fotos manhosas que tirei ontem à noite com um telemovel também ranhoso e peço-vos que não gozem com o aquário de um pobre.

Ah, já me esquecia... como a rocha é a antiga começaram a aparecer em vários sitios zoantos com várias cores que quase ainda não se conseguem ver mas espero daqui a uns meses já terem uns bons pés.Tenho também uma sabella que nem sabia existir no anterior sistema ( devia estar para trás de qualquer coisa ).













Um abraço

JC

----------


## João Castelo



----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Boas amigo João.
De volta a carga.Parece que agora estas com vontade de recuperar o aqua.
Ja tens muita practica, não ha nada para dizer... 
Agora é so ires colocando umas coisitas que depressa se compõe.

----------


## João Castelo

Oi Ricardo,

Obrigado pelas tuas simpáticas palavras. Vou tentar fazer alguma coisa disto dentro do possivel e sem gastar muitos euros.Não vou gastar grandes dinheiros em corais, vou colocar uns frags mas não muitos. O anterior aquário estava cheio de mais e agora apetece-me ter um aquário mais ou menos vazio, com muita rocha à vista.Devia mudar a Rocha Viva e o substrato mas vou tentar manter com aquilo que tenho.

Hoje, a sabella que estava bem visivel na foto foi com os porcos ( ou quase ).Os cirurgiões foram bicando o tubo que tinha um pouco de algas e abriram , ou melhor, rasgaram o tubo rente ao substrato. Deixa ver o que vai dar.

Um abraço para ti,

JC

----------


## João Castelo

Há de ir ao sitio. Com calma .

Vão-se colocando frags




A minha querida anémona mini-carpet. Adoro anémonas. Com mais espaço tinha várias.




Estes ouriços são uns castiços. São bons algueiros, não fazem estragos mas andam sempre carregados de lixo em cima. Ontem andava a passear com uma xénia às costas .







A sabella ficou quase sem tubo porque os cirurgiões a ratar as algas estragaram-no , cortei o tubo com uma tesoura quase rente à areia mas ela safou-se. Lá deu um jeito e entretanto o tubo tem crescido.

----------


## Sérgio Murra

Olá,

Parabéns o aquário está engraçado. A anémona é de facto muito bonita. O ouriço com as xénias às costas é que não aparece na foto pois não? Ou é aquela coisa colada ao fundo no vidro?

Cumprimentos,

----------


## João Castelo

Olá Sergio,

obrigado pelas tuas simpáticas palavras. O aquário está ainda no incio, ou seja, é como se tivesse 2 meses, tudo está ainda no inicio.

O Ouriço podes ver na terceira foto ( azul e rosa ), colado ao fundo. se reparares, na parte de cima do ouriço estão uns pequenos pés de xenias agarrados. Hoje anda a passear dois bons pés de xenias e outras porcarias  :Smile:  anda todo contente  :Smile:

----------


## Sérgio Murra

Olá,

Pois já estive a ver fotos antigas e estava mais cheio e composto. Ficava mais bonito assim claro. E essa montipora confusa (?) verde está enorme!

E já o vi. Não é daqueles pretos mais comums. E se ele está feliz isso é que importa. as xénias não se devem importar..

----------

